# Musical Theatre and IBS



## Tallarico (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi all, this is my very first post.Next month, I will be going to college for Musical Theatre Performance and I'm beyond excited but I'm incredibly nervous at the same time. The irony of this is that I'm not at all nervous about anything to do with the college. I'm nervous because I have had IBS since I can remember and I've never had to live with people who don't understand my symptoms. When I get nervous/anxious I HAVE to go to the bathroom. I get horrible cramps, I feel nauseous, and I just really psych myself out. I've gotten through eighteen years of life coping with this but I don't want to have to cope anymore. I want to be able to live my life like a normal person, especially during this extraordinary time in my life. So I was wondering....does anyone have any advice on how to deal with IBS at college or as a Musician/Actor/Dancer? Thanks so much for any and all help!! =)


----------



## micallab (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm currently a vocal music education/performance major with a concentration in opera. I'm not going to lie, it isn't easy. I totally understand what you'll be going through. My best advice is to make sure you take time for yourself. Go to the gym. Get plenty of sleep. Read a book. The performing arts is tough and exhausting. You NEED to be sure not to overcommit yourself (like I did). At my school, the theater department parties HARD... dont feel like you have to go out to every party. Its ok if you stay in to watch a movie.Best of luck.


----------



## jazz bass (Mar 27, 2010)

for me, music is my drug. I'm a musician, music major, play a TON of gigs, and love it. I might get a bit antsy or anxious before a big gig, but I get a high once I walk out on stage. I've NEVER had a problem during a performance. And I am very blessed because of it. Right before, or right after, sure... but a 2 hour gig, I'll be fine. Just really get into it, and enjoy the moment. Realize what you're doing is what you love, and try and let that sink in, and that can help you not get too worked up about it. But the beauty of stages, in my experience, are bathrooms are plentiful. At least, there's usually one in the dressing room or near the green room. So if I ever have to, it's not far. are you on any meds?and I just realized this post is like 9 months old. How's college treating you?


----------

